# EEA2 Residence Card application successful- Documents Provided:



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Hello. 

After exactly 12 weeks of applying for a residence card with the EEA2 form, my application was successful and I received my passport with the vignette. I am an El Salvador national, married to a German national in Spain (Feb 2013).

These are the documents I submitted along with my application, all in original version:
•	*My Passport *
•	*My Spouse's ID card from Germany*
•	*Cover letter for application*==(in which I listed the very same items on this list)
•	*Application form throughly completed*
•	*2 passport sized photographs *
•	*Spanish Marriage Certificate + Certified translation *
•	*Tenancy Agreement*
•	*Council Tax Bill/Utility Bills*==(Addressed to one or both of us)
•	*Contract of Employment *(Husband's)
•	*Work letter from employer* (Husband's)
•	*Pay slips* (for at least 6 months)
•	*P60 Certificate*
•	*Private Insurance certificate *==(This was not in the List of documents, but I supplied anyway) 
•	*National Insurance Number certificate* == (This was not in the List of documents, but I supplied anyway) 
•	*Bank Statements*
•	*Joint Bank Account Documents*
•	*Personal photographs*==(9 pages with small photographs, printed at home)
•	*Flight tickets*(of when we visited each other since I was still living in Spain and he was living in England before and 3 months after we got married)
•	*Gift cards*== (I don't really think they even looked at these but I wanted to supply as much evidence of a true relationship as I could)
•	*TOEFL Certificate*== (again, just in case)

My advice is to supply as much evidence as you have OF EVERYTHING!.

Hope this list helps those who are about to start this process.

Best of luck!!

Cheers 

Hello:

I received my residence card as of yesterday. It will expire until Nov 2018, which is very comforting, but I was noticing that my passport expires in 2015. 

My questions are: 
Will I have to do something in order to get my residence card in my renewed passport?, or, will I have to travel with 2 passports for 3 years?. 

I know I am starting to worry very soon but I don't want to be rushing last minute.

Also, I want to know what comes after the residence card? Until when is it possible to apply for ILR or citizenship?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Travel with both passports or apply for another residence card when you renew your passport. 
After 5 years, if your partner is still exercising treaty rights, you can apply for permanent residence on form EEA4.


----------



## gygy (Nov 23, 2013)

I am almost in the same situation in a few days. my wife is French and we will travel together. so I wanted to know if we can apply card when you enter or stay my wife must first work.
I also have a residence to stay in France so what I will do with when we're in England.

thank you for the answer.


----------



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

gygy said:


> I am almost in the same situation in a few days. my wife is French and we will travel together. so I wanted to know if we can apply card when you enter or stay my wife must first work.
> I also have a residence to stay in France so what I will do with when we're in England.
> 
> thank you for the answer.


If your wife is french and you are european as well, you dont have to apply fora residence card since you, as europeans, have the right for free movement in any of the countries of EEA. This means, you have the right to live and work here in England, what is known as "exercising Treaty Rights". You can get detailed information here: UK Border Agency | Residence documents for European nationals

Cheers!


----------



## alietz19 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Mrs*

Hello, did they give you back your original documents? Is it safe to send these originals by mail? I am a little worried to send the original Marriage Certificate. Thank you!


----------

